# Grizzly G4000



## Forty Niner (Nov 1, 2016)

I'm trying to make a decision about a lathe that has come up for sale in this area.

It is a Grizzly G4000 with standard accessories.   Tag shows it is a 2006 model, therefore it is 10 years old.  It looks as though it was seldom if ever used.  Is it worth the asking price of $650?

New ones are around $1050 or so.   Has the lathe been improved over the last ten years that buying a new one is advised?


----------



## TomS (Nov 2, 2016)

Forty Niner said:


> I'm trying to make a decision about a lathe that has come up for sale in this area.
> 
> It is a Grizzly G4000 with standard accessories.   Tag shows it is a 2006 model, therefore it is 10 years old.  It looks as though it was seldom if ever used.  Is it worth the asking price of $650?
> 
> New ones are around $1050 or so.   Has the lathe been improved over the last ten years that buying a new one is advised?



That sounds like a reasonable price.  I sold my G4000 about six years ago for $750 but it was loaded with extra tooling and upgrade features.  If it was in my area I'd be looking at it.

Tom S.


----------



## hman (Nov 2, 2016)

Sounds reasonable to me, too.  I bought a G4000 new in about 2006, sold it 2 years ago for $900 (with lots of tooling, upgrades and a good stand).  Bought a 2008 model G4000 in 2013 for $600 that had very few goodies and a junky stand.  Still have that one. 

I don't know of any changes to the design over the years.  Shucks, maybe an older one doesn't have as many "production cost saving" shortcuts as a newer one (though that's just snarky speculation on my part). 

Assuming the one you're looking at is not worn out, you should be OK.


----------



## Greebles (Nov 2, 2016)

That is a good price especially if it is in good condition and runs smoothly.

-Denzil


----------



## Franko (Nov 2, 2016)

I sold mine for $700 about a year and a half back. It was a good lathe and served me well for years.


----------

